# Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Eine FAQ



## Thoa (4. März 2007)

Huhuchen Warhammer Online Freunde,

wie versprochen erstelle ich für euch eine kleine FAQ, um die aufkommenden Fragen zu Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning aufzuklären. Diese Liste wird immer erweitert und ich bitte auch um Mithilfe - Gemeinsam schaffen wir sicher eine schöne Frage/Antwort-Sammlung. Dann mal los:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> *Übersicht:
> 
> Was ist Warhammer eigentlich?
> Was ist Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning?
> ...


*# Was ist Warhammer eigentlich?*
Warhammer ist ein seit 1982 existierendes, fiktives Spieleuniversum des englischen Spieleherstellers Games Workshop. Neben zwei Hauptspielen und mehreren Nebenspielen (unter anderem Karten-, Brett- und Pen&Paper-Rollenspiele) existieren zur Warhammer-Thematik inzwischen auch Dutzende Romane, Ergänzungsbücher und Computerspiele. Auch Filme wurden und werden schon mehrfach geplant, bisher aber noch nie realisiert.​*# Was ist Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning?*
Das beste Spiel dieser Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr Infos gibt es natürlich in unserem Portal ( *Übersicht Warhammer Online* )​*# Wo kann ich die Geschichte von Warhammer nachlesen?*
Die Hintergrundgeschichte des Warhammer Universums ist gigantisch groß. Seit mehr als 25 Jahren wird dieses Universum entwickelt und geformt. Es gibt dutzende Internetseiten die sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen. Ich nenne zwei davon und verweise auf das Tabletop Spiel, dem ein informatives Buch beigelegt ist. Anbei die zwei Links:

1# http://www.games-workshop.de/warhammer/index.shtm
2# http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Hauptseite

Habt ihr mehr? Dann bitte mir mitteilen. Die Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning Hintergrundgeschichte findet ihr in unserem WAR-Portal ( *Hintergrundstory* )​*# Wann erscheint Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning?*
Das Online Rollenspiel erscheint voraussichtlich im zweiten Quartal 2008.​*#Wann startet die Betaphase und wie bekomme ich einen Key?*
Die Betaphase läuft bereits. Momentan gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit einen Key zu erhalten. Ihr müsst euch als *Abonnent beim Warhammer Online Newsletter* eintragen und mit etwas Glück gewinnt ihr dort euren Zugang. Jedes Monat verlost Mythic einen diesen Schlüssel. Es wird jedoch, kurz vor Start der Beta-Phase, mehrere Gewinnspiele geben, laut Hersteller, an denen ihr ebenfalls einen Key gewinnen könnt.​*# Welche Rassen wird es in Warhammer Online geben?*
Es wird zwei Fraktionen geben &#8211; Ordnung und Zerstörung. Auf Seiten der Ordnung kämpfen die Menschen des Imperiums, die Hochelfen und die Zwerge. Ihnen gegenüber stehen die Grünhäute, bestehend aus Orcs und Goblins, die Dunkelelfen und die Chaosarmee.​*# Welche Klassen gibt es im Spiel?*
Anders wie beispielsweise in World of Warcraft gibt es für jede Rasse, eigene Klassen. Somit gibt es den zwergischen Hammerträger auch nur bei diesem kleinwüchsigen Volk, auch wenn es ähnliche Karrierestufen bei anderen Rassen gibt, die jedoch einen anderen Namen tragen. Hier eine kleine Auflistung der bisher bekannten Klassen:

Ordnung / Zwerge / *Eisenbrecher*
Ordnung / Zwerge / *Hammerträger*
Ordnung / Zwerge / *Runenpriester*
Ordnung / Zwerge / *Maschinist*
Ordnung / Imperium / *Feuerzauberer*
Ordnung / Imperium / *Sigmarpriester*
Ordnung / Imperium / *Hexenjäger*
Ordnung / Imperium / *Ritter des Sonnenordens*
Zerstörung / Grünhäute / *Schwarzork (nur Orks)*
Zerstörung / Grünhäute / *Ork-Spalta (nur Orks)*
Zerstörung / Grünhäute / *Goblin-Schamane (nur Goblins)*
Zerstörung / Grünhäute / *Goblin-Squiqtreiba (nur Goblins)*
Zerstörung / Chaos / *Der Auserwählte*
Zerstörung / Chaos / *Der Magus*
Zerstörung / Chaos / *Zelot*
Zerstörung / Chaos / *Chaosbarbar*

Nähere Informationen zu diesen Klassen findet ihr auch auf unserem Warhammer Online Portal und auf der offiziellen Seite.​*# Wird man ein Abonnement benötigen, um dieses Spiel zu spielen?*
Ja wird man. Ein genauer Preis ist jedoch noch nicht bekannt. Man rechnet mit einem Zirka mit 15 Euro monatlich. Der Grund dieser monatlichen Gebühr sind schlichtweg die laufenden Kosten um so ein großes Projekt auch zu erhalten. Neue Spielinhalte, Support usw. müssen schließlich bezahlt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Was ist ein Waaaagh! Warum schreit Bernd dieses Wort die ganze Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?*
Waaagh ist weder ein Paarungsruf, noch eine Entzugserscheinung! Ich zitiere mich am besten selbst: &#8222;So genannte Waaaghbosse sind die größten und stärksten Grünhäute eines Stammes und rufen in regelmäßigen Abständen zu Eroberungsfeldzügen gegen die zivilisierten Völker auf. Sie planen Plünderzüge, in denen sie viele Kreaturen aller Stämme zusammen treiben, um als Waaagh! ihre Feinde zu zerschmettern. Der Ursprung des Gruppennamens ist übrigens die lang gezogene Aussprache des englischen Wortes für Krieg: War. Eine große Gruppe von Grünhäuten erzeugt eine merkwürdig magische Spannung, die als Waagh-Energie bekannt ist und der Überlieferung nach ein Geschenk der Grünhautgötter Gork und Mork sein soll. Durch diese Magie steigt die Stärke der Armee, so dass erfahrene Schamanen sogar sonst unvorstellbar starke Zauber wirken können.&#8220; Mehr Infos? Na klar &#8211; Guckst du auf Buffed (*Informationen - Grünhäute*)​*Warhammer ist eine Kopie von World of Warcraft! WoW gibt&#8217;s viel länger. Mythic kopiert nur. Das Interface ist ja von Blizzard gestohlen und die Welt ist total ungerecht!*
Totaler Schwachsinn. Ich verweise hier auf Dan&#8217;s Post in unserem Forum: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...ost&p=46857​*Hier fehlt ein Punkt? Dann teilt ihn mir bitte mit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

Gruß Gruß
Thoa


----------



## Rinja (15. März 2007)

system reqs  in der faq wären noch schön ,  auch wenns noch keine angaben gibt (?) =D


----------



## Kartoffel (15. März 2007)

rofl es ist noch nicht ma ne Beta gestartet und du willst System Vorraussetzungen? ^^


----------



## Xori (19. Mai 2007)

Kartoffel schrieb:


> rofl es ist noch nicht ma ne Beta gestartet und du willst System Vorraussetzungen? ^^


Jo, klar.

Es gibt doch schon die Closed Beta.
Oder woher kommen die ganzen Screenshots und Videos auf YouTube?

Ein mehr oder weniger genauer Richtwert wär schoon nett.

Bin am grübeln ob meine GF 6600 und 1GB Ram noch langen.


----------



## Tegatana (19. Mai 2007)

Xori schrieb:


> Jo, klar.
> 
> Es gibt doch schon die Closed Beta.
> Oder woher kommen die ganzen Screenshots und Videos auf YouTube?
> ...



Die kommen von den Warhammer GAMESDAYs und Conventions wie z.B RPC in Münster, nicht aus der (noch nicht gestarteten) Beta.

Tegatana
http://war.mystics.de


----------



## Venoxxis (30. Mai 2007)

ey leute wenn ich mich registrieren will kommt so bla bla irgendwas mit internetverbindung fehler versuch es in ein paar minuten ( fehler 303) oder so was kann man machen???


----------



## Kartoffel (31. Mai 2007)

IE Explorer benutzen und nicht Firefox


----------



## azunutz (3. Juni 2007)

moin, ich habe mal eine frage: können sich nur 
Zwerge gegen Grünhäute, Chaos gegen Imperium und Hoch- gegen Dunkelelfen kämpfen oder alle gemischt wie in wow?
weil dann würde ich es mir glaube ich nicht holen wenn sich nur 2 arten bekämpfen können! fände ich kake!
bitte um antwort MfG


----------



## Kartoffel (4. Juni 2007)

es wird auch möglich sein als Grünhaut die Menschen abzumetzeln ^^


----------



## Melrakal (5. Juni 2007)

Man kann, nachdem man aus dem Startgebiet in eine Hauptstadt gelangt ist, in jedes andere verbündete Kriegsgebiet reisen. Mischkämpfe sind also möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azunutz (5. Juni 2007)

gott sei dank dann kann ich WoW ja beruhigt kündigen!^^
wie wird es eingentlich mit rüstung sein? wird es auch son großen schwerpunkt wie bei wow sein das um so bessere rüstung um so mehr dmg und co? ich spiele wow und hasse instanzen und ich wechse nur nach WAR weil man ( so wie ich gelesen habe) die abzeichen und rüstung etc. alles in RvR bekommt^^ und nicht so so 5std. instanzen!^^
MfG azunutz


----------



## Melrakal (6. Juni 2007)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Rüstungscap sehr schnell erreicht ist, und es dann nur auf den Skill der Spieler ankommt. So war es zumindest wohl bei DAoC.

Und ja, die Teile werden natürlich immer besser... wo wäre sonst der Reiz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartoffel (6. Juni 2007)

so wie ich das bisher erkenne wird es für jeden Rang deiner Spielfigur ein Set geben.

Soll heißen deine Figur hat 4 Ränge a 10 Level...
Hey und alle mal raten es gibt 4 Sets und 4 Tierzones ^^

Lässt natürlich wieder den schluss zu das du in jeder neuen Zone ein Set bekommen wirst


----------



## Melrakal (13. Juni 2007)

So, es gibt neue Infos zu WAR von war-welten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die US-Beta geht los! | 08.06.2007*

*WAR und die Hardwareanforderungen | 07.06.2007*

*Wie teuer wird WAR? | 06.06.2007*


----------



## Xaik (20. Juni 2007)

Kleine anmerkungen für eure FAQ´s...

Wo kann man sich W.A.R VORBESTELLEN (vor allem so das man die Chance hat auf einen Bata Key) ???



mfg Xaik 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich warte, warte, warte und warte... (auf W.A.R)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (20. Juni 2007)

Vorbestellungen sind derzeit noch nicht möglich!

Chancen auf einen Beta-Key hast du, indem du dich bei war-europe.com anmeldest ^^ Oder an den Gewinnspielen teilnimmst, die hier bei buffed.de oder Eurogamers.com derzeit laufen.

Man sollte aber bedenken, dass die Beta-Accounts nicht zum Probespielen gedacht sind, sondern um Bugs ausfindig zu machen. Sterntaler sagte dazu, dass Gamer, die sich nicht aktiv an der Bugfindung beteiligen, ganz schnell ihren Beta-Account los sind.


----------



## PiGrimar (1. August 2007)

Zwischenfrage:

angenommen ich Spile ein Zwerg und ein Freund spielt beim Imperium.
Wie mann sieht ähnelt die Karte einer Bekannten wellt in unserem Univerum (nur so nebenbei^^)

Wenn ich mir die einzelnen gebiete anschaue treffen immer 2 aufeinnander Imperium-Chaos / Zerge- Grünhäute usw.

D.h wenn ich ein Zwerg spiele und ein Freund ein (sach mal Menschen) werden wir und nie über den Weg laufen ? oder einfacher gesagt wir questen nie zusammen oder erleben das gleiche, ala WoW?

Wenn diese Frege mit Ja beantwortet wird: ja ihr werdet nie zusammenspielen könne da ihr auf verschiedenen kontinenten lebt, hat sich das spile für michr erledigt.

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (1. August 2007)

Nein, es wurde gesagt wenn man es darauf anlegt sich innerhalb von ca. 10 Minuten treffen können wird und dann zusammen losziehen kann.
Auch zusammen im RvR/PvP kämpfen usw. wird alles möglich und wohl auch nötig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arundil (7. August 2007)

*Hier fehlt ein Punkt? Dann teilt ihn mir bitte mit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

Gruß Gruß
Thoa
[/quote]

Du hast die Elfen vergessen aber ich denke du hast sie noch nicht reingeschrieben da sie es noch nicht offiziel ist was für Elfen Berufe alias Klassen geben wird!

Ich hätte da nur eine Frage bezüglich eines Berufes!? Ich habe mitbekommen das angeblich von dem Beruf Bierbrauer gesprochen wird? Ist dies war ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImreNagy (10. August 2007)

Arundil schrieb:


> Ich hätte da nur eine Frage bezüglich eines Berufes!? Ich habe mitbekommen das angeblich von dem Beruf Bierbrauer gesprochen wird? Ist dies war ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Anstelle eines Alchimisten vielleicht. Der stellt dann Heilbier, AP-Bier, Giftbier usw. her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal im Ernst. Die schon mehrfach erwähnte Aussage, alle Berufe haben unmittelbar mit dem Krieg zu tun, deutet nicht gerade darauf hin, dass es sowas wie einen Bierbrauer gibt...selbst wenn manch ein Zwerg ohne Bier gar nicht in den Krieg ziehen würde...
Aber lassen wir uns überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (25. August 2007)

jo wie wäre es mit ner Buffed Gilde?


----------



## Thoa (1. Oktober 2007)

Guckst du hier: 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=6169


----------



## Jqe (1. Oktober 2007)

nö schon lange gesehen die antwort war aber schnell


----------



## horus85 (27. Oktober 2007)

hi zusammen,

hab mal ne frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird es WAR nur auf Englisch geben oder wird es auf Deutsch übersetzt?
Weil mein Englisch ist Schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!!

Aber ich freu mich trotzdem, ich werde ein Zwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke...


----------



## Barondil (27. Oktober 2007)

Das Spiel wird auch auf Deutsch erscheinen. Keine Sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## horus85 (27. Oktober 2007)

das ist ja dann gut danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## horus85 (3. November 2007)

hi

kann mir einer bitte erklären was das mit den "Tier" sets auf sich hat?
und was das genau ist?

danke


----------



## Barondil (3. November 2007)

Meinst du damit die Rüstungssets? Also, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wirst du in jeden "Tier" (= Gebiet) die Möglichkeit haben Rüstungssets zu erhalten. Das heiß in Tier1 (Gebiet für Lvl 1-10) kannst du dir dein erstes Rüstungsset besorgen. Wie das genau geschieht, weiß ich leider nicht, Vermutlich durch den Erlös von RvR-Punkten, zufällige Drops von Mobs usw. . Soweit ich weiß bekommt jede Klasse insgesamt 22 Rüstungssets. (Gab mal ne News.)  Naja, jedenfalls bin ich sehr gespannt wie es wird.


mfg Barondil


----------



## horus85 (3. November 2007)

danke für die antwort!
bin auch gespannt wie das geht und freu mich riesig auf WAR!!!

mfg horus


----------



## Aschanty (6. November 2007)

Hi hätte da auch mal ein paar Fragen zum Game da ich ein Hardcore-Tabletop Spieler bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Wie wollt ihr eigentlich den Formationskampf umsetzen oder ist das überhaupt geplant?

2. Wird es Reittiere geben? Wenn ja welcher Art (Pegasus, Skelettpferd, Drache)? Oder auch Streitwägen?

3. Sind auch Effekte wie man sie vom Tabletop kennt eingeplant zB. Entsetzen wenn ein Ritter einem Khorn-Dämon gegenüber steht?

4. Wird man besondere Charakter sehen und mit ihnen interagieren können wie zB der Kaiser des Imperiums oder den Hochkönig der Zwerge, Malakith oder Morathi?

Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen. Danke schon mal im vorraus.

MfG


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (16. November 2007)

Man kanns schon vorbestellen? Mir wurde der Link vom freund zugeschickt http://mygamersshop.onlinewelten.com/shop/...ckoning-,73188/


----------



## -Haihappen- (20. November 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Man kanns schon vorbestellen? Mir wurde der Link vom freund zugeschickt http://mygamersshop.onlinewelten.com/shop/...ckoning-,73188/



Man kanns schon in mehreren Shops vorbestellen. Doch damit kann man sich meiner Meinung nach noch ein paar Monate Zeit lassen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall zum Laden fahren und mal schauen wer sich dort so rumtreibt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (9. Dezember 2007)

In welchem Jahr spielt eigentlich "Age of Reckoning"? Das Buch "Sturm des Chaos-Botschafter der Schlacht" spielt ja im Jahre 2522 und bei Darkblades Schlachten weiß ich es auch nocht so genau.


----------



## Barondil (9. Dezember 2007)

Also ich glaub das stand mal irgendwo in einen Grab-Bag. Da wurde gesagt, dass WAR in einer völlig anderen Zeitebene abspielt, damit die Entwickler genügend Freiraum in der Integration von eigenen Spieleinhalten haben. Jedenfalls spielt es zur Zeit, wo Karl Franz Imperator, Finubar auf den Phoenix Thron sitzt und der Hochkönig Thorgrim Grollbart ist.


----------



## Masarius (9. Dezember 2007)

Aschanty schrieb:


> Hi hätte da auch mal ein paar Fragen zum Game da ich ein Hardcore-Tabletop Spieler bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey ho Tabletopkollege ^^

1. Jein...Man läuft nicht in einem festen Regiment aus z.B. 20 Schwertmeistern rum ^^
Aber dadurch das man durch die Kollisionsabfrage nicht durch Gegner durchlaufen kann, ist es durchausmöglich Schlachtreihen zu bilden also Tanks nach vorne zum Beispiel.

2. Ja, welche es gibt? Das steht hier irgendwo auf buffed bei den News.

3. Das ist eine gute frage ^^, glaube eher nicht da man ja nicht ein einfacherer Soldat ist, sondern Mitglied einer Elite Einheit (Imperium Greifenorden ect.). 

4. Soweit ich weiß ja, glaube irgendwo gelesen zu haben das man z.B. als Dunkelelf Malekith sieht.


Zur Zeitlichen Einordnung...Dadurch das Karl Franz da ist und im Vergleich zu Elfen ein kurzes Leben hat, kann man denke ich davn ausgehen das es der momentanen Edition entspricht. Ob vor oder nach Sturm des Chaos und Archaons Niederlage spielt, weiß ich nicht. Die Story mit der Seuche ect. ist glaube ich schon etwas älter, müsste man in alten Warhammer Büchern nachlesen.
Malus Darkblade lebt in der Zeit, in der auch Malektih lebt, zumindest meines Wissens nach. Im Armeebuch Dunkelelfen ist Malus Darkblade auch ein besonderes Charaktermodel wie Malekith.


----------



## Ahnima (27. März 2008)

horus85 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> kann mir einer bitte erklären was das mit den "Tier" sets auf sich hat?
> und was das genau ist?
> ...



Hi, hab mir das gerade durchgelesen und bemerkt, dass Barondil deine Frage nur halbrichtig beantwortet hat.

Grundsätzlich hat er recht: Tier 1 bezeichnet man den Abschnitt von Level 1 - 10, Tier 2 ... 11 - 20 usw.

In jedem Abschnitt gibt es eigene PvE Zonen, PvP Zonen, PvP Szenarien, Schlachtfelder sowie mehrere Dörfer (oder auch Städte). So weit so gut, unterscheidet es sich nicht von anderen Genre Vertretern. Jetzt kommt der Knaller: Da ja jede Fraktion eine direkte Gegnerfraktion hat und ja laut dem Motto "WAR is everywhere" gelebt wird, kämpfen diese Fraktionen immer um die Überlegenheit in so einem Tier. Das geschieht mit RPs, die auf alle möglichen Arten gesammelt werden können.

So, was bringt dir die Überlegenheit in Tier 1? Ganz einfach, wenn deiner Fraktion schon Tier 1 gehört, ist es viel leichter Tier 2 zu erobern bzw. zu verteidigen und umgekehrt. Im Prinzip endet das ganze dann mit der Eroberung der feindlichen Hauptstadt. 

Das System hat auch grundsätzlich den Gedanken, dass du als Level 5 Spieler in Tier 1, deine Mitstreiter in Tier 2 "indirekt" unterstützen kannst.

... So... ich hoffe ich hab dich nicht endgültig verwirrt, aber ich hab hier noch ein etwas älteres, englisches Video, dass dir das noch besser erklären kann: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeFLBWuvJQI

Ich kann mir das Video gar nicht oft genug angucken, Paul Barnett ist einfach der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (5. April 2008)

wie groß ist die welt von warhammer online? kann mir das jemand sagen also im vergleich zu warcraft?


----------



## HGVermillion (30. April 2008)

könnte dir höchstens ein Betatester sagen, damit wirst du wohl waren müssen bis die NDA wegfällt bevor du das erfährst.


----------



## woulder (3. Mai 2008)

mal ne echt dumme frage aber warhammer ist schon deutsch oda ?
also es gibt schon ne deutsche version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

??


----------



## sybarith (3. Mai 2008)

kurz und bündig: ja, es gibt eine deutsche version.


----------



## Sytranuss (3. Mai 2008)

Nein es gibt noch keine deutsche Version ^^ Es gibt nur eine deutschsprachige Betaversion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Stancer (18. Mai 2008)

Es wird einen US Client und einen EU Client geben.

Der US client wird komplett in Englisch sein und man wird auch nur auf US Servern damit spielen können.

Die EU Version ermöglicht es demnach auf allen europäischen Servern zu spielen und das wichtigste : Man kann jederzeit die Sprache ändern. Unterstützte Sprachen werden sein : Deutsch, Englisch, Französisch, Spanisch und Italienisch

Soweit ich das verstanden habe soll man während dem Spiel die Sprache umschalten können.


----------



## Schawo1902 (24. Mai 2008)

wann kommt eig. die Open Beta in Deutschland raus das finde ich niergends ich habe die Preorder  und daher schon ein beta key aber registrieren kann ich mich net


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (26. Mai 2008)

Eine Veröffentlichung der Open-Beta wurde noch nicht bekanntgegeben, jedoch hat die Internetseite JeuxOnline einige Vermutungen aufgestellt, unter anderem auch die Veröffentlichung zur Open-Beta. Laut dieser Vermutung solle sie mitte Juli beginnen.

Hier der Link zum Artikel auf JeuxOnline: http://war.jeuxonline.info/articles/view/5121/


----------



## Unrael (2. Juli 2008)

Wird man Springen können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (2. Juli 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Wird man Springen können?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weis ja nicht ob du das ernst meinst.....aber ja man kann springen.


----------



## Unrael (2. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Weis ja nicht ob du das ernst meinst.....aber ja man kann springen.



Bei Guild Wars kann man ja nich springen... An sich ist das ein super Spiel, aber ich fühle mich immer so ... eingeengt.
Jetzt bin ich jedenfalls beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fantersam (25. Juli 2008)

Thoa schrieb:


> *# Was ist Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning?*
> Das beste Spiel dieser Welt
> 
> 
> ...



Man kanns auch übertreiben ^^ 

Aber sonst ist das Spiel sehr gut (Die Faq auch)


----------



## Latom (31. Juli 2008)

Fantersam schrieb:


> (Die Faq auch)



naja, da sind doch schon etliche punkte die sich geändert haben in der zeit und nicht aktualisiert wurden^^

am besten mal 10 min zeit nehmen und die klassen, städte mindestanforderungen und so änderungen schnell verbessern.


----------



## Mitzy (31. Juli 2008)

Ich dachte den FAQ einfach mal ab.
@TE: Wenn du möchtest das ich das hier lösche, dann schreib mir einfach eine PM. Ich lösche es dann bereitwillig (der FAQ ist ja eigentlich von dir, ich zeig nur ein update). Von mir aus kannste auch meinen Text kopieren und dann auf der ersten Seite mit deinem abgleichen/ die fehlenden Sachen ergänzen und so was.
Ebenfalls habe ich einen Großteil von dir „kopiert“, da es einfach richtig war und ich es in keinster Weise hätte ändern können.
Wenn ich dich in irgendeiner Art und Weise verletze, weil ich einen Großteil deiner Arbeit nutze- Es tut mir Leid, dass ist/ war nicht mit Absicht




> *Übersicht*:
> 
> Was ist eigentlich?
> Was ist Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning?
> ...




*#Was ist Warhammer eigentlich?*
Warhammer ist ein seit 1982 existierendes, fiktives Spieleuniversum des englischen Spieleherstellers Games Workshop. Neben zwei Hauptspielen und mehreren Nebenspielen (unter anderem Karten-, Brett- und Pen&Paper-Rollenspiele) existieren zur Warhammer-Thematik inzwischen auch Dutzende Romane, Ergänzungsbücher und Computerspiele. Auch Filme wurden und werden schon mehrfach geplant, bisher aber noch nie realisiert.


*# Was ist Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning?*
Was Warhammer ist? Kurz in einem Wort: Genial ( Übersicht Warhammer Online )

*# Wo kann ich die Geschichte von Warhammer nachlesen?*
Die Hintergrundgeschichte des Warhammer Universums ist gigantisch groß. Seit mehr als 25 Jahren wird dieses Universum entwickelt und geformt. Es gibt dutzende Internetseiten die sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen. Ich nenne zwei davon und verweise auf das Tabletop Spiel, dem ein informatives Buch beigelegt ist. Anbei die zwei Links:

1# http://www.games-workshop.de/warhammer/index.shtm
2# http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Hauptseite

Habt ihr mehr? Dann bitte mir mitteilen. Die Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning Hintergrundgeschichte findet ihr in unserem WAR-Portal ( Hintergrundstory )

*# Wann erscheint Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning?*
Das Online Rollenspiel erscheint voraussichtlich im 3. Quartal (genauer gesagt- im September, der genaue Tag ist noch nicht sooo fix. Die Tage ändern sich immer wieder).

*#Wann startet die Betaphase und wie bekomme ich einen Key?*
Die Betaphase läuft bereits. Momentan gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit einen Key zu erhalten. Ihr müsst euch als Abonnent beim Warhammer Online Newsletter eintragen und mit etwas Glück gewinnt ihr dort euren Zugang. Jeden Monat verlost Mythic einen diesen Schlüssel. Es wird jedoch, kurz vor Start der Beta-Phase, mehrere Gewinnspiele geben, laut Hersteller, an denen ihr ebenfalls einen Key gewinnen könnt. 

*# Welche Rassen wird es in Warhammer Online geben?*
Es wird zwei Fraktionen geben – Ordnung und Zerstörung. Auf Seiten der Ordnung kämpfen die Menschen des Imperiums, die Hochelfen und die Zwerge. Ihnen gegenüber stehen die Grünhäute, bestehend aus Orcs und Goblins, die Dunkelelfen und die Chaosarmee. 

*# Hat jede Rasse auch Ihre eigene Hauptstadt?*
Ja, jede Rasse wird Ihre eigene Hauptstadt haben. Allerdings wurden 4 Hauptstädte vorerst gestrichen. Die gestrichenen Hauptstädte werden später mit einem Content Patch implementiert.
Die gestrichenen Hauptstädte gehören den Zwergen, den Hochelfen, den Dunkelelfen und den Orcs.
Folglich sind derzeit nur die Städte vom Chaos („Die unvermeidliche Stadt“) und die Hauptstadt des Imperiums („Altdorf“)- Zu lesen auch hier.

*# Welche Klassen gibt es im Spiel?*
Anders wie beispielsweise in World of Warcraft gibt es für jede Rasse, eigene Klassen. Somit gibt es den zwergischen Hammerträger auch nur bei diesem kleinwüchsigen Volk, auch wenn es ähnliche Karrierestufen bei anderen Rassen gibt, die jedoch einen anderen Namen tragen. Hier eine kleine Auflistung der bisher bekannten Klassen:

Ordnung / Zwerge / *Eisenbrecher*
Ordnung / Zwerge / *Hammerträger (Gestrichen)*
Ordnung / Zwerge / *Runenpriester*
Ordnung / Zwerge / *Maschinist*
Ordnung / Imperium / *Feuerzauberer*
Ordnung / Imperium / *Sigmarpriester*
Ordnung / Imperium / *Hexenjäger*
Ordnung / Imperium / *Ritter des Sonnenordens (Gestrichen)*
Ordnung/ Hochelfen / *Schwertmeister*
Ordnung/ Hochelfen / *Erzmagier*
Ordnung/ Hochelfen / *Schattenkrieger*
Ordnung/ Hochelfen / *Weißer Löwe*
Zerstörung / Grünhäute / *Schwarzork*
Zerstörung / Grünhäute / *Ork-Spalta  (Gestrichen)*
Zerstörung / Grünhäute / *Goblin-Schamane*
Zerstörung / Grünhäute / *Goblin-Squiqtreiba*
Zerstörung / Chaos / *Der Auserwählte*
Zerstörung / Chaos / *Magus*
Zerstörung / Chaos / *Zelot*
Zerstörung / Chaos / *Chaosbarbar*
Zerstörung / Dunkelelfen / *Jünger des Khaine* 
Zerstörung / Dunkelelfen / *Schwarzer Gardist (Gestrichen)*
Zerstörung / Dunkelelfen / *Hexenkriegerin*
Zerstörung / Dunkelelfen / *Zauberin*


Nähere Informationen zu diesen Klassen findet ihr auch auf unserem Warhammer Online Portal und auf der offiziellen Seite.


Anmerkung: Die Klassen wurden aus dem folgenden Grund gestrichen: 
„Mythic Entertainmen betont, dass die Karrieren und deren Balance für die Entwickler sehr wichtig sind. Doch von den zuvor eingeplanten 24 Klassen waren die Entwickler mit vier nicht 100 Prozent zufrieden, und auch die Tester-Rückmeldungen bestätigten das. Die Entscheidung, die beiden Tankklassen zu kürzen war laut Mythic nicht einfach. Allerdings stehen im Spiel nach wie vor noch zehn Nah- und zehn Fernkampfkarrieren zur Verfügung, auf die sich das Team voll und ganz konzentriert.“
=> FAQ zu den Karriereänderungen und Punkbuster 

Ebenfalls gibt es auch etwas betreffend der Haupstädte zu lesen:
Auch zu den Hauptstadt-Belagerungen gibt es einige Erläuterungen. Durch die getroffene Entscheidung setzen die Entwickler ihren Fokus auf die beiden Hauptstädte, um diesen noch mehr Inhalte hinzuzufügen. Die Hauptstädte sind nun Plätze, die zum Erkunden einladen, und weitere Inhalte wie Gildentavernen, Dungeons, Öffentlichen Quests, Quest-NPCs, königliche Begegnungen und bieten. Dass 2/3 der Inhalte gekürzt sei, stimmt demnach nicht – im Gegenteil. Des Weiteren geben die Entwickler eine Einschätzung, wie oft die Städte angegriffen werden. Demnach geht Mythic davon aus, dass eine Stadt alle zwei Wochen belagert und einmal im Monat erobert wird. Auch auf den angeblichen Vorteil der Paarung Imperium gegen Chaos geht Mythic ein. 
=> FAQ zu den Hauptstädten 
Quelle ist hier zu finden.



*# Wird man ein Abonnement benötigen, um dieses Spiel zu spielen?*
Ja wird man. Ein genauer Preis ist jedoch noch nicht bekannt. Man rechnet mit einem Zirka mit 15 Euro monatlich. Der Grund dieser monatlichen Gebühr sind schlichtweg die laufenden Kosten um so ein großes Projekt auch zu erhalten. Neue Spielinhalte, Support usw. müssen schließlich bezahlt werden  


Was ist ein Waaaagh! Warum schreit Bernd dieses Wort die ganze Zeit  ?
Waaagh ist weder ein Paarungsruf, noch eine Entzugserscheinung! Ich zitiere mich am besten selbst: „So genannte Waaaghbosse sind die größten und stärksten Grünhäute eines Stammes und rufen in regelmäßigen Abständen zu Eroberungsfeldzügen gegen die zivilisierten Völker auf. Sie planen Plünderzüge, in denen sie viele Kreaturen aller Stämme zusammen treiben, um als Waaagh! ihre Feinde zu zerschmettern. Der Ursprung des Gruppennamens ist übrigens die lang gezogene Aussprache des englischen Wortes für Krieg: War. Eine große Gruppe von Grünhäuten erzeugt eine merkwürdig magische Spannung, die als Waagh-Energie bekannt ist und der Überlieferung nach ein Geschenk der Grünhautgötter Gork und Mork sein soll. Durch diese Magie steigt die Stärke der Armee, so dass erfahrene Schamanen sogar sonst unvorstellbar starke Zauber wirken können.“ Mehr Infos? Na klar – Guckst du auf Buffed (Informationen - Grünhäute)

Warhammer ist eine Kopie von World of Warcraft! WoW gibt’s viel länger. Mythic kopiert nur. Das Interface ist ja von Blizzard gestohlen und die Welt ist total ungerecht!
Totaler Schwachsinn. Ich verweise hier auf Dan’s Post in unserem Forum: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...ost&p=46857 

*# Wie sind die Systemvoraussetzungen?*

•	Minimal PC-Systemanforderung

Windows XP 

• 2.5 GHz P4 (single core) processor or equivalent 
• 1 Gigabyte RAM 
• A 128 MB Video Card, with support for Pixel Shader 2.0 
• At least 15 GB of hard drive space 

Windows VISTA 

• 2.5 GHz P4 processor or equivalent 
• 2 Gigabyte RAM
• A 128 MB Video Card, with support for Pixel Shader 2.0 
• At least 15 GB of hard drive space

•	Unterstützte Grafikkarten

ATI Radeon(tm) series
• 9500, 9600, 9800
• X300, X600, X700, X800, X850
• X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900, X1950
• 2400, 2600, 2900,
• 3650, 3850, 3870
• 4850, 4870

NVIDIA GeForce series
• FX 5900, FX 5950
• 6600, 6800,
• 7600, 7800, 7900, 7950
• 8400, 8500, 8600, 8800
• 9400, 9500, 9600, 9800
• GTX 260, GTX 280

Intel® Extreme Graphics
• GMA X4500
Hinzuzufügen ist allerdings noch folgendes:
Die Anforderungen werden laut Mythic Entertainment weiterhin bis zur Veröffentlichung von WAR angepasst.


Die Quelle auf buffed: http://war.buffed.de/news/6447/warhammer-o...emanforderungen


MfG
Mitzy/ Dein (eventueller) zukünftiger Dunkelelfen Heiler auf dem Schlachtfeld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadrolan (31. Juli 2008)

juhu eine neue version der FAQ!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei war-europe.com steht z.B. immernoch *Anfang* 08 als Erscheinungsdatum


----------



## Mitzy (31. Juli 2008)

Naja, so neu ist er nicht. Einiges kommt noch vom ersten (Seite 1, erster Post). Ich hab nur ein klein wenig hinzugefügt.


----------



## Shadrolan (31. Juli 2008)

vergleiche mal mit war-europe.com


----------



## Mitzy (31. Juli 2008)

Na ok... dann ist mein überarbeiteter nur etwas neuer^^


----------



## Noriana (1. August 2008)

Schöne Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Infos!


----------



## Baruh13 (15. August 2008)

Noriana schrieb:


> Schöne Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Infos!


sehe ich auch so


----------



## HGVermillion (16. August 2008)

Ja, die Zusammenfassung stimmt, aber ich würde (vorrübergehend ausgesetzt) bevorzugen, anstadt gestrichen, das hört sich so entgültig an ^^


----------



## Hipp (29. August 2008)

kann mir jmd sagen, ob man wenn man zu zweit/dritt auf einer seite/fraktion jedoch nicht mit derselben rasse das spiel beginnt in einer grp von anfang an spielen können wird? 

vielen dank im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Hipp schrieb:


> kann mir jmd sagen, ob man wenn man zu zweit/dritt auf einer seite/fraktion jedoch nicht mit derselben rasse das spiel beginnt in einer grp von anfang an spielen können wird?
> 
> vielen dank im voraus
> 
> ...



von anfang an direkt nicht. aber soll schnell möglich sein (nach ca 10 min habsch gelesen). Fliegst dann halt in die Zone der anderen Rasse vom Warcamp aus (wo du erstmal hinmusst). Hat für dich keine Nachteile rüstungen für deine Klasse gibts da auch und Trainer gibts soweit ich weiß für alle klassen nur einen.


----------



## Hipp (29. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> von anfang an direkt nicht. aber soll schnell möglich sein (nach ca 10 min habsch gelesen). Fliegst dann halt in die Zone der anderen Rasse vom Warcamp aus (wo du erstmal hinmusst). Hat für dich keine Nachteile rüstungen für deine Klasse gibts da auch und Trainer gibts soweit ich weiß für alle klassen nur einen.



vielen dank für die super schnelle antwort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stetix (30. August 2008)

Hi Leute 

Gibt es sowas wie eigene Instanzierte Häuser ? 

Also sowas wie für Gilde nur das man halt mit seiner eigenen gruppe nur rein kann.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (3. September 2008)

Auch mal eine Frage von mir, hoffe die steht noch nirgends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich mach ja auch keinen Extra Thread auf...^^

Hab mir eben die Warhammer Beta Show angeguckt...

Da wurden die PublicQuests erwähnt...

Das Prinzip hab ich noch nicht Ganz kapiert ?

Muss man die Wo Annehmen? oder bekommt man die Automatisch wenn man irgendnen Gebiet betritt bzw. was auslöst ?
Kann man die "Öfters" machen oder nur einmal, und wenn man bei einer Zweiten Gruppe mitgeht ist das im Endeffekt "Umsonst" ?

Wäre Nett wenn mir das einer Etwas "ausführlicher" beschreiben könnte ich finde das System bis jetzt sehr interresant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (3. September 2008)

Public Quests funktionieren folgendermaßen:
Du läufst durch das PvE Gebiet, zum Beispiel zum normalen Questen. Du kommst dabei an einer Mühle vorbei, an der viele Imperiums-NPCs stehen, und du siehst oben rechts ein Fenster: "Die verfluchte Mühle" Darunter siehst du, was man für diese PQ machen muss. Töte x Mühlenwächter/Sammle xy.
Und jetzt kannst du einfach mitmachen. Dich dort einer Gruppe anschliessen, oder selbst eine Gruppe zusammentrommeln.
Sobald ihr den ersten Step fertig habt startet der nächste, schwierigere Step, meistens mit Champion-Mobs.

Wenn du mit deiner Gruppe die PQ komplett schaffst, dann gibt es neben der normalen XP noch BOnus XP, Einfluss für dieses Kapitel und es werden Lootbags verlost. In diesen sind von Sell-Loot bis hin zu PvE Setteilen für das Tier, in dem du dich befindest.
Man kann die PQ wiederholen, und es gibt reichlich davon, du wirst immer wieder über welche stolpern.
Die Spieleranzahl für eine PQ ist unbegrenzt, jedoch: Je mehr Spieler, desto weniger Einfluss pro Spieler und kleinere Chancen auf die guten Items am Ende.


----------



## Reliq (3. September 2008)

Public-Quests:  Diese Quests nimmt man automatisch an, sobald man ein bestimmtes Gebiet betritt. Alle in diesem Gebiet haben das gleiche Quest und kämpfen vereint für die Erfüllung, hierbei ist es egal ob man innerhalb der gruppe ist oder nicht. Auch die entfernung zu den leuten die gerade einen relevanten gegner hauen ist nicht wichtig, ebenso wenn du ein mob haust, werden alle anderen in der Zone diesen gutgeschrieben bekommen. Anschließend bekommst du je nach dem wieviel du zum Erfolg der Public-Quest beigetragen hast ein sehr schlechte oder überaus gute Belohnung.

Gruss Reli


edit: hm...war wohl zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber warst eh ausführlicher als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (3. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Ausführliche Anleitung an euch Beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Belohnungen sind mir im Endeffekt erstmal Egal...
Was für mich wichtig war, war die "Wiederholbarkeit" ^^
Und die ist ja hier gegeben so wie ich das Lese 

Denn nichts habe ich mehr gehasst wenn ich in andren Spielen, einen Einen Boss bezwungen, oder eine Quest erledigt habe ... und sie eigentlich gern nochmal gemacht hätte aber es ging nicht.

Aber da dies hier nun Geht, bin ich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank


----------



## OrangePlus (8. September 2008)

hm ich hab irgebdwie probleme rufpunkte bei den hochelfe zu bekommen !?

bei chaos gings ohne probleme, hat da jemand ne idee?


----------



## OrangePlus (9. September 2008)

naja habs rausgefunden, man muss als erstes rvr spielen sonst gibts keinen ruf :>


----------



## Henning933 (9. September 2008)

hab kein anderes thema gefunden wo die frage reinkönnte deswegen jetzt hier:

die grafik in der beta(highelf startgebiet) hat mich relativ schockiert. liegt das an der beta oder ist die bei war einfach so? ist jedenfalls nicht mit wow vergleichbar-sieht da viel hochauflösender geschmeidiger und detaillierter aus. wird vor dem release noch ein grafikpatch ausgeführt? 

mein grafikkarte: geforce 8800gs(384mb)
daran kann es ja eigentlich nicht liegen... 

:/


----------



## Reiji_77 (10. September 2008)

Henning933 schrieb:


> hab kein anderes thema gefunden wo die frage reinkönnte deswegen jetzt hier:
> 
> die grafik in der beta(highelf startgebiet) hat mich relativ schockiert. liegt das an der beta oder ist die bei war einfach so? ist jedenfalls nicht mit wow vergleichbar-sieht da viel hochauflösender geschmeidiger und detaillierter aus. wird vor dem release noch ein grafikpatch ausgeführt?
> 
> ...




Die finalen Grafikeinstellungen sollen mit dem Headstart kommen, soviel ich gehört habe. WAR bietet da noch einiges mehr.


Eine Frage meinerseits:

Ist und bleibt das Levelcap bei 40?


----------



## Henning933 (10. September 2008)

Reiji_77 schrieb:


> Die finalen Grafikeinstellungen sollen mit dem Headstart kommen, soviel ich gehört habe. WAR bietet da noch einiges mehr.
> 
> 
> Eine Frage meinerseits:
> ...



ok danke da bin ich beruhigt! (:

so wie es aussieht wird das erstmal bei 40 bleiben; ist ja mehrfach bestätigt worden und auch nichts anderes gesagt. ich denke dass die irgendwann mit einem addon angehoben werden, so wie bei wow. bis lvl 40 zu leveln soll auch ungefähr dem zeitraum entsprechen wie lange man bei wow bis 60 braucht.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. September 2008)

Reiji_77 schrieb:


> Ist und bleibt das Levelcap bei 40?



Ja, es gibt noch die Reichsränge, die man durch das RvR steigert, die gehen bis 80.


----------



## blaQmind (10. September 2008)

Henning933 schrieb:


> ok danke da bin ich beruhigt! (:
> 
> so wie es aussieht wird das erstmal bei 40 bleiben; ist ja mehrfach bestätigt worden und auch nichts anderes gesagt. ich denke dass die irgendwann mit einem addon angehoben werden, so wie bei wow. bis lvl 40 zu leveln soll auch ungefähr dem zeitraum entsprechen wie lange man bei wow bis 60 braucht.


ich persönlich hoffe das es auf 40 beibt 
und ebn mit adons neue länderein und taktiken usw kommen


----------



## Carthos (14. September 2008)

Hab mal eine Frage zu den verschiedenen Servern. Es gibt ja Open RVR und normal. Ist das vergleichbar mit PvP und PvE? Also das man im ersten quasi überall angegriffen werden kann und im zweiten nur in den dafür vorgesehen Bereichen? Wenn dem so wäre, wie läuft das dann mit dem Kampf um die diversen Gebiete? geht das denn überhaupt, wenn man den Gegner nicht angreifen kann? Dazu habe ich leider noch keine Infos gefunden. Gerade die Belagerungsschlachten um Festungen und Hauptstädte finde ich klasse, deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, ob das in beiden Varianten möglich ist und wo genau der Unterschied liegt. Danke schonmal.


----------



## Qwalle (14. September 2008)

spalta gibts ? wo ?


----------



## Dark+ (16. September 2008)

N´Abend!

Mich würde interessieren, ob "Gästekeys" geplant sind.

Grüße


----------



## HGVermillion (16. September 2008)

Dark+ schrieb:


> N´Abend!
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, ob "Gästekeys" geplant sind.
> 
> Grüße


Im moment gibts dazu gar keine Infos, allerdings wäre es logisch, da man so neue Kunden werben könnte, im moment gibts allerdings gibts keine. Und da der Release erst am Donnerstag ist wird man wohl etwas warten müssen.


----------



## Milkahasi (16. September 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe heute meinen Pre order Code eingegeben, und auch promt die mail bekommen.Habe dann warpatch.exe gestartet und gepatched.Jedesmal wenn ich dann auf spielen klicke, bekomme ich nach dem EA Bildschirm einen Critical error:

Authentication failed -- application will now terminate.

Was genau bedeutet der Fehler?

Hier mal mein System:

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
BIOS: BIOS Date: 07/03/07 09:51:55 Ver: 08.00.12
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
Memory: 2048MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS
Driver Version: 6.14.0011.7519 (English)

So hoffentlich reicht das aus um mir zu helfen.


----------



## Topperharly (16. September 2008)

hab ne frage zu zwei klassen: den schwarzork und derauserkorener. muss ich mir die beiden klassen wie ein defftank vorstellen oder kann ich die auch als dmg-klasse skilln???


----------



## Alejander (17. September 2008)

hallo allerseits!
ich hätte auch eine frage und zwar:
ich wohne in spanien, bin aber ab morgen bis sonntag in österreich und werde mir das spiel dort kaufen (laut nachfrage bei einem händler haben von ihrem großhändler warhammer nicht einmal angeboten bekommen...). meine frage: ist das jetzt fix, dass man bei europäischen versionen die sprache bei der installation auswählen kann? würde nämlich gerne auf spanisch spielen.
danke für eure antworten!


----------



## HGVermillion (17. September 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> hab ne frage zu zwei klassen: den schwarzork und derauserkorener. muss ich mir die beiden klassen wie ein defftank vorstellen oder kann ich die auch als dmg-klasse skilln???


Nein.


----------



## Thedynamike (17. September 2008)

Ist das ganze Spiel eigentlich in dieser komischen Sprache oder ist das nur bei den Grünhäuten so? Bekommen die Grünhäute nur "ihre" Texte auf, ich nenn es mal Orkisch, oder steht, sollte man ins Menü gehen anstatt "Spiel Verlassen" "schpiehl valassen, yaah!!" da?

Wie sieht eigentlich das "Tanken" im PvP aus? Ich kann mit vorstellen mit einen Tank vielleicht einen engen Gang zu blockieren o.ä., aber wie kann ich auf offenem Feld meine Gegner zwingen mich anzugreifen? Zumal man als "Tank" ja Punkte für eingesteckten Schaden bekommt, oder?


----------



## Centralinho (17. September 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> 1. Ist das ganze Spiel eigentlich in dieser komischen Sprache oder ist das nur bei den Grünhäuten so? Bekommen die Grünhäute nur "ihre" Texte auf, ich nenn es mal Orkisch, oder steht, sollte man ins Menü gehen anstatt "Spiel Verlassen" "schpiehl valassen, yaah!!" da?
> 
> 2. Wie sieht eigentlich das "Tanken" im PvP aus? Ich kann mit vorstellen mit einen Tank vielleicht einen engen Gang zu blockieren o.ä., aber wie kann ich auf offenem Feld meine Gegner zwingen mich anzugreifen? Zumal man als "Tank" ja Punkte für eingesteckten Schaden bekommt, oder?



1. Nein, sind nur die inGame Grünhaut- Texte. Sei also beruhigt.

2. Um es mit den Worten von Lothar Matthäus zu sagen: Du stellst die Räume zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast keine Möglichkeit, andere Spieler zu zwingen, Dich anzugreifen, es sei denn Du beherrscht Telekinese...
Es geht aber in der Gruppe ganz gut, bedrohte Heiler abzuschirmen bzw. Feinde zu verlangsamen und daran zu hindern, weiche Ziele (Heiler!) zu erreichen.


----------



## Topperharly (17. September 2008)

gibt es schon skilltrees im netz, also in denen ich sehe was mich ungefähr erwartet^^ kla is wa bisle früh aber fragen kostet nix, normalerweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fesslord (21. September 2008)

hab mal nee frage kann man z.B wenn man Grünhäute spielt nur die qs von denn Grünhäuten spielen oder muss man auch mal wechseln z.b zu Chaos wegen q mangel?


----------



## The Dude (30. September 2008)

Na dann frag ich doch mal hier...

Weiß jemand wann und wie man nach dem Headstart seinen Key (in meinem Fall Collectors Edition) registrieren kann und ob dieser Service aktuell schon verfügbar ist?

Hintergrund: Meine CE Box wurde zum Zweitwohnsitz geliefert und ich habe mir zwischenzeitlich den Key übermitteln lassen, spiele aktuell natürlich noch auf gepatchtem Download Client und auf der Gracetime für CE Headstarter. Nun hatte ich nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht, den CE Schlüssel schonmal zu registrieren, aber es scheint die Code Eingabe auf der offiziellen Seite ist nur für Headstart Keys und Keys für Bonusgegenstände gedacht.
Der Button "Abonnement" auf meinem Account ist ausserdem ausgegraut.

Weiß jemand genaueres?


----------



## HGVermillion (30. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de

Ist schon diese Seite, dort registriert mach sich auch den normalen Code für seine Eddition.


----------



## Seeotter (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
Ich wollte mal fragen welche klassen am meisten rocken, da ich am wochenende WAR installieren werde...
Welchen Char eignet sich am besten für Newbies? Welche Seite ist am coolsten...
Danke für die Antwort
Seeotter


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (16. Oktober 2008)

Seeotter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich wollte mal fragen welche klassen am meisten rocken, da ich am wochenende WAR installieren werde...
> Welchen Char eignet sich am besten für Newbies? Welche Seite ist am coolsten...
> Danke für die Antwort
> Seeotter



Moin, Warhammer ist im RvR ein Gruppenspiel, es gibt keine Klasse die alles und jeden wegr0xXort. Gruppenspiel ist gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Seitenwahl kann ich nur sagen, Allianzler gehen zur Zerstörung und Hordler zur Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Oktober 2008)

Spiel was dir spass macht, solo wirds du bei Warhammer nix reißen können, also ist egal was du spielst. Schau dir die Klassen an und dann such dir eine aus die deinem Spielstil nahe kommt.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (24. Oktober 2008)

ich denk ma man darf hier fragen stellen . also ich möchte wissen was die einzelnen attribute bewirken 
was bewirken :
Stärke
Ballistik
Intelligenz
wiederstand
Kampfgeschick
initiative
willenskraft



ps. initiative ist ja wer schneller ist aber ich dachte das bestimmt dps der waffen???

mfg

Fließendes Blut


----------



## Kranak90 (24. Oktober 2008)

Fließendes schrieb:


> ich denk ma man darf hier fragen stellen . also ich möchte wissen was die einzelnen attribute bewirken
> was bewirken :
> Stärke
> Ballistik
> ...



Wenn du mit der Maus über die Attribute fährst, hast du dir deine Fragen schon selbst beantwortet.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Oktober 2008)

Es hätte geholfen wenn du ingame über die Werte gefahren wärest, die zeigen sie dir im Charakterbildschirm nämlich auch an

Stärke - Erhöht den Schaden durch Meleeangriffe und verringert das die Feinde Blocke o. parrieren
Balistik - Erhöht den Schaden durch Fernkampfangriffe und verringert das die Feinde ausweichen oder geblockt werden
Intelligenz - Erhöht den Schaden durch Magische Angriffe und verringert das die Zauber gestört, bzw unterbrochen werden
Wiederstand - Veringert den Schaden errechnet an der DPS
Kampfgeschick - Erhöht die Chance einen Nahkampfangriff zu parrieren und erhöht die Rüstungsignorierung
Initiative - Erhöht die Chance auszuweichen und kritisch getroffen zu werden
Willenkraft- Erhöht die Heilung, und die Chance einem Feindlichen zauber komplett zu wiederstehen.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (27. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Es hätte geholfen wenn du ingame über die Werte gefahren wärest, die zeigen sie dir im Charakterbildschirm nämlich auch an
> 
> Stärke - Erhöht den Schaden durch Meleeangriffe und verringert das die Feinde Blocke o. parrieren
> Balistik - Erhöht den Schaden durch Fernkampfangriffe und verringert das die Feinde ausweichen oder geblockt werden
> ...




ok danke...

p.s: mist hab gar nit gesehen das was kommt wenn man drüber fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (28. Oktober 2008)

ha noch ne frage :ich hab gehört, das wenn man z.b. ein t2 gebiet erobert hat ist es leichter das t3 gebiet zu erobern. stimmt das???was ist damit gemeint???


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du das T2 erobert hast, bekommst du einen Extrabetrag im T3 dazugerechnet.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (29. Oktober 2008)

und wenn ich nur 1 land vom t2 erobert habe???


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Oktober 2008)

Der Balken von einem Tier hängt zusammen, du kannst also bis T3 nur das gesamte Tier erobern oder gar nichts.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (29. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Der Balken von einem Tier hängt zusammen, du kannst also bis T3 nur das gesamte Tier erobern oder gar nichts.



also ich könnte nur in barrk varr rvr machen und hab dann auch die sümpfe des vergessens erobert???


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich stell mal ne frage zum Abbonement ^^

Ich hab durch die Automatische verlängerung am 9.ten Dezember mein abo verlängert, und wusste nicht, dass das wirklich automatisch geschiet.
daher hatte ich nur 12.55&#8364; auf dem konte d.h. 45 cent zuwenig für einen Monat WAR.

Als ich dann auf mein Konto sah, stellte ich fest, dass ich 55 cent als Rückzahlungsgebühr blechen musste, da ich mein konto nicht belasten darf.

Aber mein Abonement läuft noch weiter, obwohl ich rein theoretisch nur 55 Cent bezahlt habe.

Nun weiss ich nicht ob ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt "nachzahlen" muss oder ob das bei mir durch glück in der versenkung ist.

weiss einer mehr wie das abläuft?


Edith: Hat sich erledigt ^^ hatte nur in meinem falschen gmail account geschaut^^
hab ne mail bekommen, dass die zahlung nicht erfolgt ist, und ich nun neu zahlen muss


----------



## Skullzigg (16. Dezember 2008)

Nett, ein sehr gutes FAQ für anfänger.


----------



## м@πGф (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habe noch kein WAR, habe aber von WoW die Schnauze voll und wollte mal fragen, ob WAR höhere Systemanforderungen hat, oder ähnliche?


----------



## ExInferis (6. Januar 2009)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Ich habe noch kein WAR, habe aber von WoW die Schnauze voll und wollte mal fragen, ob WAR höhere Systemanforderungen hat, oder ähnliche?



Hier aus der Wissensdatenbank von WAR-Europe

Was sind die Mindestanforderungen für WAR?
Für Windows XP (Service Pack 3):

    * P4 2,5 GHz-Prozessor (Einkern) oder vergleichbarer
    * 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher
    * 128 MB-Grafikkarte mit Unterstützung für Pixel Shader 2.0
    * Mindestens 15 GB freier Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte
    * Hochgeschwindigkeitsinternetverbindung.

Für Windows Vista (Service Pack 1):

    * P4 2,5 GHz-Prozessor (Einkern) oder vergleichbarer
    * 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher 
    * 128 MB-Grafikkarte mit Unterstützung für Pixel Shader 2.0
    * Mindestens 15GB freier Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte
    * Hochgeschwindigkeitsinternetverbindung.

Unterstützte Grafikkarten:

   ATI Radeon(tm)-Baureihe:

    * 9500, 9600, 9800
    * X300, X600, X700, X800, X850
    * X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900, X1950
    *  
    * 2400, 2600, 2900,
    * 3650, 3850, 3870
    * 4850, 4870

   NVIDIA GeForce-Baureihe:

    * FX 5900, FX 5950
    * 6600, 6800
    * 7600, 7800, 7900, 7950
    * 8400, 8500, 8600, 8800
    * 9400, 9500, 9600, 9800
    * GTX 260, GTX 280

   Intel® Extreme-Grafikkarten:

    * GMA X4500

Diese Arten von integrierten Grafikchips können lauffähig sein, dabei aber zu einer vergleichsweise langsamen Wiedergabe des Spiels führen. Einzelne Grafikkarten, die noch für ältere PCI-Steckplätze (und nicht für PCIe, PCIx oder AGP) vorgesehen sind, zum Beispiel verschiedene Varianten von GeForce FX, können zu einer verminderten Leistung führen. Bei integrierten Grafikprozessoren, wie ATI Xpress oder NVIDIA TurboCache, müssen niedrigere Einstellungen gewählt werden, damit sie zufriedenstellend laufen.

Zudem kann es vorkommen, dass ähnliche integrierte Grafikchips in Laptops die geforderte Leistung nicht erbringen können.

Bitte bedenkt, dass es bei der Benutzung von anderen Grafikadaptern als denen in der oben aufgeführten Liste zu verminderter Leistung des Spiels und Grafikfehlern kommen kann. Eventuell lässt sich das Spiel auch überhaupt nicht starten.

Bitte bedenkt, dass wir keine Unterstützung für veraltete Gerätetreiber, Übertaktungen von Prozessoren oder Grafikprozessoren oder die Benutzung von Drittanbieteranwendungen (Add-Ons) bieten können.

Die Benutzung von Drahtlosnetzwerken kann zu einer unzuverlässigen Verbindung führen. Daher bieten wir keine Unterstützung für derlei Netzwerkkonfigurationen.

Grafikchips der NVIDIA GeForce FX-Baureihe werden von Windows Vista nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Alith (18. Januar 2009)

Wo gibt es das Wachposten-Set?


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Januar 2009)

In den 40er Stadtinstanzen, bei der Ordnung sind das die Warpklingentunnel und die Sigmarkrypten in Altdorf, bei der Zerstörung sind das die Faulgallenhöhlen und die Blutbeflecte Enklave in der Unvermeidlichen Stadt.


----------



## Alith (23. Januar 2009)

danke 
und noch eine Frage wo finde ich die Großaxt der Helden


----------



## Alith (23. Januar 2009)

uns wo ist die Sigmarkrypte?


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Januar 2009)

Wo es die Axt hergibt weis ich nicht, aber die Sigmarkrypten müssten eigentlich irgendwo im untergeschoss des Sigmartempels in Aldtorf sein, aber ohne 5 Außlöscher/Blutfürsten Setteile solltest du dich da nicht runterwagen, sonst fängst du dir sehr harte Kellen von den Monstern ein.


----------



## Alith (6. März 2009)

bei welchen koordinaten befindet sich die Bastionstreppe?


----------



## HGVermillion (6. März 2009)

Für die Order in der Chaoswüste, am besten Quests in den Lagern um Kaptiel 18-20 annehmen, ein paar davon schicken dich zur Bastionstreppe.


----------



## Alith (8. März 2009)

danke 

und noch eine Frage und zwar wo gibt es das Rüstungsset des Verderbens?


----------



## HGVermillion (8. März 2009)

35er Set, ohne Rufrang, ich würde mal sagen die sind in den Goldenen Beuteln von den PubliQuests im T4 warscheinlich so ab Kapitel 20 rum.


----------



## Alith (16. März 2009)

danke


----------



## Flomo (3. April 2009)

Steht wahrscheinlich schon iwo in den ganzen antworten bin aber zu faul zum suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... könnt ihr mir sagen wie vie ich für ein abo bei War zahlen muss wenn ich das über online dingsel mache?


----------



## WeißerLöwe (3. April 2009)

meine es waren 12,99€ pro monat


----------



## Alith (14. April 2009)

wie kann ich Talismane an Rüstungsteile anlegen?


----------



## HGVermillion (15. April 2009)

*sigh*

Rüstungsteil ins Inventar legen, und dann per Strg und Rechtsklick darauf wird das Talimansystem geöffnet, sofern das Item einen Talismansockel hat.


----------

